

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS11-100 - Critical - privacyguru
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/security/bulletin/ms11-100

======
privacyguru
This bulletin fixes the "Hash Collision Attack Vulnerability" that came into
the spotlight on Thursday: [http://www.securityweek.com/hash-table-collision-
attacks-cou...](http://www.securityweek.com/hash-table-collision-attacks-
could-trigger-ddos-massive-scale)

